# Defined Details – A Family Taxi gets a makeover



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - A Family Taxi gets a makeover*








*Scotland Vehicle Detailing & Refinishing specialists.*

Now if you're looking for a sports, High performance or an established marquee. If might be a good time to hit the back button. As all that is contained within the write up is a general run of the mill Family car, that gets use to carry out the school run and general family duties.
But at Defined Details this does not mean to say it get treated with any less respect or care. As every vehicle warrants the same level of service as the next.

The star of the show as it turned up on the day.








As you can see as in most of the UK last week it was a rather wet and miserable day. So the wash process is rather limited as in picture. But none the less it was treated with our standard multi stage wash process. Consisting of 2 snow foams, due to the rain causing issues with dwell time, followed with our standard 2BM. Prior to being treated with Tardis and Iron X to the body work.
Few pictures of the cars general condition.
Cant say when the arches where last cleaned
















Rear wheel








Front wheel

















Arches where treated with degreaser and cleaned with long reach arch brush, Wheel took slightly more time. First smart wheels was used a t 1 to 10, and agitated with a detailing brush. This has some effect. But unfortunately it required that we stepped up to Meg Wheel brightener at 1 to 4. After a few goes. I was happy to move on to the next stage and apply Iron X to further remove the pitting and build up in the corners of the wheels.

















Wheels where rinsed and the wash process carried out. The Toyota was then brought into the unit to be further decontaminated and clay barred.
It soon became clear during claying that the general condition of the vehicle was poor and the defects started to really be highlighted under the lighting.








Not bad I hear you say. Nice easy one. If only.
Please do not be fouled by shots where the light source is pointing in the opposite direction. It makes a great shot. But this shows nothing as far as correction and the true quality of the work carried out.
General defects on the bonnet. Using all light sources to hand.
Natural lighting from the sky lights.



























SunGun

















Metal Halides turn the correct way.








Full paint reading where taken throughout the car and it became clear that the drivers sided had at one time been resprayed. Showing up on the gauge and you will see later on visually also under lighting. Having a rough idea that the original paint would be problematic and sticky. I worked through a number of polish and pad combos to fined the correct level of correction and comparing the removal rates as I went. The car was only booked in for a 1 stage polish and due to the heavier defects present. This would require a different approach. As expected menzera played up on the rotary. Drying prematurely and balling up, regardless of machine speed and pressure applied. So I opted for the DA with Scholl S20 Blue on a white closed cell hex logic pad. This was a marked improvement in working length and increased level of correction. But still not enough cut to remove most of the heavier marks. Further reading where taken and I then stayed with the same combo. But moved on up to the next closed cell pad in the range. The Orange pad worked well not by the cut the pad delivers. As this is the same as the white pad. But with it density, so delivering a greater amount of pressure on the abrasives. So working them harder, when required. The closed cell technology holds the abrasives and lubrication on the surface of the pad.
Spread at speed 2 and worked over an 18 X 16 inch area. Prior to moving up to speed 5 and working the abrasives with pressure till they ran clear. Before returning to speed 3 backing back the pressure over the head of the machine to refine.
Before








After

















50/50








Natural 50/50 and the car colour is being restored also.








Bonnet complete








































Moving on to the N/S Wing. General defects present








50/50
















Before

































N/S Front door Before








50/50
































Rear N/S Door before.








50/50
















Completed panel
















Before
















Hatch Before & After
































I moved on to the resprayed side of the car and once more started to assess the paint. Comparing correction and removals. After speading all of my time up to now on the DA. I was please to find out that this side did not exhibit any of the sticky paint that was on the original side. So I could quite happily move on to the rotary. I also steped down in firmness of pads to the Green hex. But increased the cut in doing so. As this pad is of an open celled nature.
Spreading the polish within my work area. Prior to moving on up to speed 3 on the shinex. It is not too fast. But I prefer a slower and longer cut when using a 1 step product. To guarantee no trails are left behind and the product is fully broken down. I continued to fully work the S20 till it ran clear. Before once more moving down in speeds and backing off the pressure and slowing down my hand movements.
O/S ¾ Before & Afters
















































O/S Rear Door.

































O/S Front Door
































After
















































O/S Front Wing
























































At this point the full car was given an IPA wipe down to check the level of correction and safe gaurd against any trails being left behind. Prior to he car being protected with a long term favour of mine. Meg 16. Glass was cleaned with clear view, wheels sealed with 1000P, tyres dressed with RD50 and all plastic trims dressed with maxolen plasto shine.
Thanks for taking the time to read through this write up and I hope it is on some benefit to others.
It leaves me nothing but to leave you with some in door after shots and a car that is worthy of its place on the road. To carry out the general family duties once more.
All comment and question are always appreciated.
Gordon.















































































































​


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, that was in a dreadful state, those 50/50's of the passenger door are incredible. Great work.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Gordon


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Incredible improvement on Toyota, :doublesho.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Bet the kids were over the moon next time they got dropped off! Great work Gordon


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great mate!!!!



Chris


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Fantastic job again Gordon.


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Some of the best 50:50's I've seen in a long time Gordon. Great work.


----------



## Weso (May 15, 2011)

Such a good job.
Wes


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

That's excellent, an everyday car probably looking better than when it was new. The sort of thing detailing is all about....:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very impressive


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

great work, them 50/50 shots are amazing


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Beautiful finish. That will make brand new ones sit up and take notice.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

great job there buddy. top job, great 50/50's


----------



## adammcs (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow those 50/50 shots amazing


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

brilliant transformation Gordon.


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

fantastic 50/50's there. amazing results. top work!!!


----------



## KevinT (Jun 24, 2012)

Super work 50/50's r top class.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work Gordon!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

love the 50/50's nice work!


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

just goes to show how easy some defects can be hidden! good work mate


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Exemplary as always Gordon.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work Gordon, amazing how much correction can be achieved in a day on these soft jap paints. 

Richard


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Superb work Gordon, those 50/50's are pretty spectacular :lol:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work gordan


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

caledonia said:


> ....Now if you're looking for a sports, High performance or an established marquee. If might be a good time to hit the back button. As all that is contained within the write up is a general run of the mill Family car, that gets use to carry out the school run and general family duties.


Aside from the great work in transforming the car, what I really like about this write up is the fact it is a normal car and not some pampered exotic marquee.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work as always Gordon, top job :thumb:


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

great job, 

one question caledonia that metal halide lamps you use is how big is the bulb watt


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Good job 
It actually looks black now!


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Great turn around as always Gordon.
Alex


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Gordon some good correction their and good end result


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> Aside from the great work in transforming the car, what I really like about this write up is the fact it is a normal car and not some pampered exotic marquee.


Thank you for the comments M8. I could not agree more. Regardless of the cars worth or make. It gets treated with the care and attention as all others. On a personal note I do love these types of details as it sets a challenge and tests you in so many ways.  


david_pupu said:


> great job,
> 
> one question caledonia that metal halide lamps you use is how big is the bulb watt


the metal halide lights used on the mobile stand are 70 watts each. I found higher wattage one where to bright on the side of the car and more suited to ceiling mounting. No fun getting blinded looking into the paint finish.

Thank you all for the great comments and it makes it all worth while.
Gordon.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Agreed love youre attitude. Lol

Also love the 50/50's but most of all i love the transformation, car looks fantastic now!

Chris.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic job, awesome 50/50 shots


----------



## Ruthless Roy (Jul 24, 2012)

phenomenal work...:thumb:

Looks like a brand new car now


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Gordon, I must admit I get great satisfaction working on normal cars the turn around for me is just as rewarding as working on a Porsche or Aston 

Baz :thumb:


----------



## USTBUTLER (Sep 2, 2012)

I Like To See Run Of The Mill Cars Being Detailed.

What`s The Story With The Maldive blue E34 In The Back Ground 

S,butler


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry I missed this one Gordon, great information as always and great to see a 'normal' car looking showroom with a normal wax, not needing to pump the finish up with anything fancy...
Spot on :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Spot on my man great work. Loving the 50/50's.


----------

